# [genkernel]Failed to compile the "bzImage"

## pepit

Bonjour

A chaque étape de cet nouvelle install, des problèmes!!

J'ai fait :

zcat /proc/config.gz > /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/kernel-config

cd /usr/src/linux

genkernel all

J'obtiens:

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.45.1

* Running with options: all

* Using genkernel.conf from /etc/genkernel.conf

* Sourcing arch-specific config.sh from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/config.sh ..

* Sourcing arch-specific modules_load from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/modules_load ..

* Linux Kernel 3.10.17-gentoo for x86_64...

* .. with config file /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/kernel-config

* kernel: Using config from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/kernel-config

*         Previous config backed up to .config--2013-12-22--15-55-31.bak

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

*         >> Running oldconfig...

* kernel: >> Cleaning...

*         >> Compiling 3.10.17-gentoo bzImage...

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "bzImage" target...

* 

* -- Grepping log... --

* 

*  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.lex.c

*  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.hash.c

*  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o

*  HOSTLD  scripts/kconfig/conf

*scripts/kconfig/conf --oldconfig Kconfig

*.config:523:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for ACPI_BGRT

*.config:2965:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for MFD_WM8400

*--

*Allow for memory compaction (COMPACTION) [Y/?] y

*Page migration (MIGRATION) [Y/?] y

*Enable bounce buffers (BOUNCE) [Y/n/?] y

*Enable KSM for page merging (KSM) [Y/n/?] y

*Low address space to protect from user allocation (DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR) [4096] 4096

*Enable recovery from hardware memory errors (MEMORY_FAILURE) [Y/n/?] y

*--

*  ACPI tables override via initrd (ACPI_INITRD_TABLE_OVERRIDE) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

*  Debug Statements (ACPI_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

*  PCI slot detection driver (ACPI_PCI_SLOT) [Y/n/?] y

*  Container and Module Devices (ACPI_CONTAINER) [Y/?] y

*  Smart Battery System (ACPI_SBS) [M/n/y/?] m

*  Hardware Error Device (ACPI_HED) [Y/?] y

*  Allow ACPI methods to be inserted/replaced at run time (ACPI_CUSTOM_METHOD) [M/n/y/?] m

*  Boottime Graphics Resource Table support (ACPI_BGRT) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

*  ACPI Platform Error Interface (APEI) (ACPI_APEI) [Y/n/?] y

*    APEI Generic Hardware Error Source (ACPI_APEI_GHES) [Y/n/?] y

*    APEI PCIe AER logging/recovering support (ACPI_APEI_PCIEAER) [Y/n/?] y

*    APEI memory error recovering support (ACPI_APEI_MEMORY_FAILURE) [Y/n/?] y

*    APEI Error INJection (EINJ) (ACPI_APEI_EINJ) [N/m/y/?] n

*    APEI Error Record Serialization Table (ERST) Debug Support (ACPI_APEI_ERST_DEBUG) [N/m/y/?] n

*--

* Wireless

*

*Wireless (WIRELESS) [Y] y

*  cfg80211 - wireless configuration API (CFG80211) [M/n/?] m

*    nl80211 testmode command (NL80211_TESTMODE) [N/y/?] n

*    enable developer warnings (CFG80211_DEVELOPER_WARNINGS) [N/y/?] n

*--

*  Chelsio Communications FCoE support (SCSI_CHELSIO_FCOE) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers

*

*Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers (ATA) [Y/n/m/?] y

*  Verbose ATA error reporting (ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR) [Y/n/?] y

*--

*  InfiniBand SCSI RDMA Protocol (INFINIBAND_SRP) [M/n/?] m

*  InfiniBand SCSI RDMA Protocol target support (INFINIBAND_SRPT) [M/n/?] m

*  iSCSI Extensions for RDMA (iSER) (INFINIBAND_ISER) [M/n/?] m

*  iSCSI Extentions for RDMA (iSER) target support (INFINIBAND_ISERT) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

*

* EDAC (Error Detection And Correction) reporting

*

*EDAC (Error Detection And Correction) reporting (EDAC) [Y/n/?] y

*  EDAC legacy sysfs (EDAC_LEGACY_SYSFS) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

*  Debugging (EDAC_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

*  Decode MCEs in human-readable form (only on AMD for now) (EDAC_DECODE_MCE) [M/n/y/?] m

*    Simple MCE injection interface over /sysfs (EDAC_MCE_INJ) [M/n/?] m

*  Main Memory EDAC (Error Detection And Correction) reporting (EDAC_MM_EDAC) [M/n/y/?] m

*    AMD64 (Opteron, Athlon64) K8, F10h (EDAC_AMD64) [M/n/?] m

*      Sysfs HW Error injection facilities (EDAC_AMD64_ERROR_INJECTION) [N/y/?] n

*--

*  Enable vendor-specific extensions (for SCSI CDROM) (BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR) [Y/n/?] y

*SCSI generic support (CHR_DEV_SG) [Y/n/m/?] y

*SCSI media changer support (CHR_DEV_SCH) [M/n/y/?] m

*SCSI Enclosure Support (SCSI_ENCLOSURE) [M/n/?] m

*Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device (SCSI_MULTI_LUN) [Y/n/?] y

*Verbose SCSI error reporting (kernel size +=12K) (SCSI_CONSTANTS) [Y/n/?] y

*--

*  Compile All OSD modules with lots of DEBUG prints (SCSI_OSD_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

*

* Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers

*

*Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers (ATA) [Y/n/m/?] y

*  Verbose ATA error reporting (ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR) [Y/n/?] y

*--

*  InfiniBand SCSI RDMA Protocol (INFINIBAND_SRP) [M/n/?] m

*  InfiniBand SCSI RDMA Protocol target support (INFINIBAND_SRPT) [M/n/?] m

*  iSCSI Extensions for RDMA (iSER) (INFINIBAND_ISER) [M/n/?] m

*  iSCSI Extentions for RDMA (iSER) target support (INFINIBAND_ISERT) [N/m/?] n

*

* EDAC (Error Detection And Correction) reporting

*

*EDAC (Error Detection And Correction) reporting (EDAC) [Y/n/?] y

*  EDAC legacy sysfs (EDAC_LEGACY_SYSFS) [Y/n/?] y

*  Debugging (EDAC_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

*  Decode MCEs in human-readable form (only on AMD for now) (EDAC_DECODE_MCE) [M/n/y/?] m

*    Simple MCE injection interface over /sysfs (EDAC_MCE_INJ) [M/n/?] m

*  Main Memory EDAC (Error Detection And Correction) reporting (EDAC_MM_EDAC) [M/n/y/?] m

*    AMD64 (Opteron, Athlon64) K8, F10h (EDAC_AMD64) [M/n/?] m

*      Sysfs HW Error injection facilities (EDAC_AMD64_ERROR_INJECTION) [N/y/?] n

*--

*  JFS statistics (JFS_STATISTICS) [N/y/?] n

*XFS filesystem support (XFS_FS) [Y/n/m/?] y

*  XFS Quota support (XFS_QUOTA) [Y/n/?] y

*  XFS POSIX ACL support (XFS_POSIX_ACL) [Y/n/?] y

*  XFS Realtime subvolume support (XFS_RT) [Y/n/?] y

*  XFS Verbose Warnings (XFS_WARN) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

*--

*Inotify support for userspace (INOTIFY_USER) [Y/n/?] y

*Filesystem wide access notification (FANOTIFY) [Y/n/?] y

*  fanotify permissions checking (FANOTIFY_ACCESS_PERMISSIONS) [Y/n/?] y

*Quota support (QUOTA) [Y/?] y

*Report quota messages through netlink interface (QUOTA_NETLINK_INTERFACE) [Y/n/?] y

*Print quota warnings to console (OBSOLETE) (PRINT_QUOTA_WARNING) [N/y/?] n

*--

*Self test for the backtrace code (BACKTRACE_SELF_TEST) [N/m/y/?] n

*Force extended block device numbers and spread them (DEBUG_BLOCK_EXT_DEVT) [N/y/?] n

*Force weak per-cpu definitions (DEBUG_FORCE_WEAK_PER_CPU) [N/y/?] n

*Debug access to per_cpu maps (DEBUG_PER_CPU_MAPS) [N/y/?] n

*Linux Kernel Dump Test Tool Module (LKDTM) [N/m/y/?] n

*Notifier error injection (NOTIFIER_ERROR_INJECTION) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

*--

* Running with options: all

* Using genkernel.conf from /etc/genkernel.conf

* Sourcing arch-specific config.sh from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/config.sh ..

* Sourcing arch-specific modules_load from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/modules_load ..

*

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "bzImage" target...

Ou est l'erreur l'oublit etc... cette fois-ci?

----------

## pepit

Ah, je pense avoir trouvé, il semble que c'est un bug connu:

https://lkml.org/lkml/2013/9/18/286

Malheureusement je ne comprend pas comment le résoudre!  :Sad: 

J'ai lu quelque part qu'il faut activer uvc en module j'ai donc essayé ceci:

genkernel --menuconfig all

puis coché ces options:

    Device Drivers  --->

      <M> Multimedia support  --->

	[*]   Cameras/video grabbers support

	[*]   Media USB Adapters  ---> 

	  <M>   USB Video Class (UVC)

	[*]   V4L platform devices  --->

Helas, j'ai toujours la même erreur....  :Sad: 

----------

## davidou2a

Salut,

Le mieux serait peut être de ne pas utiliser Genkernel ?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## pepit

Hélas les luttes et les semaines passées à résoudre les divers problèmes rencontrés à tenter d'installer gentoo sur plusieurs de mes PC ont finit malgré l'aide apportée sur ce forum par avoir raison de ma patience.

Je remercie tout ceux qui m'ont beaucoup aidé, et c'est avec regret que j'ai décidé de passer à autre chose. J’adhère parfaitement à l'idée gentoo, mais c'est vraiment trop lourd et long à installer et ce dernier plantage sans solution évidente au premier abord ont finit de me décider.

Un premier échec sur mon portable  tecra 8000 du à la place prise par ce système m'ont fait adopter (provisoirement) debian et open box installé en quelques heures seulement. J'aime pas debian  mais ça marche  :Sad: .

Depuis le plantage de genkernel sur mon portable DEll D630 (un de mes meilleurs PC!) Ma solution a été d'essayer Archlinux sur le premier PC ou j'avais installé ma première gentoo (PIII 600 Mhz). Installation presque facile, super rapide sans aucun appel aux forum Archlinux mais c'est certainement du aussi à l'expérience acquise avec Gentoo. Bref, bientôt je vais généraliser ce système sur tous mes PC dont d'ici peu le DELL.

----------

